# knee arthroscopy with scar tissue debridement



## rgrimes (Dec 5, 2012)

What code would best describe Knee arthroscopy with scar tissue debridement?

298575 or 29877?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## bfontaine (Dec 5, 2012)

Where is the scar tissue?  If it's just under the skin, did he really use a scope?  Was the doctor doing something else besides scar debridement?


----------



## rgrimes (Dec 5, 2012)

scope was done. there was dense thick scar tissue in the suprapatellar pouch.  He used a shaver to debride the scar tissue.


----------

